

GWT 2.0 - TFrancis
http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/doc/latest/ReleaseNotes.html

======
ivenkys
Great Toolkit if you want to/can utilise the Java Tools echo system and
everything else that comes with it and with the newer version the UIBinder
allows for declarative UI. I personally haven't used the Code Splitting
feature but i can see its uses.

A common misconception is that it doesn't allow writing direct JavaScript - it
actually does.

~~~
nearestneighbor
> Java Tools echo system

Took me a while to figure out what the heck this "echo" is.

~~~
ivenkys
oops - sorry , my procrastination settings on HN mean that i have to type
really fast , meaning no time for proof-reading.

------
martythemaniak
One thing I would be interested in is some experiences in using the some of
the JVM languages (Scala, Groovy, Clojure, Jython) with GWT.

~~~
ivenkys
If you meant server-side , then it really doesn't matter. Its just byte-codes
and GWT encourages modular development for client and server-side.

So write your server side in your favourite JVM language and keep your client-
side to Java.

~~~
pohl
Actually, write the server side in any language at all...not just JVM
languages! GWT imposes no restrictions on the server side. Using servlets does
win you a nice RPC mechanism, but you could use JSON and CPython, if you
prefer.

------
amichail
What I think Google should do is build a Silverlight competitor that is open
source.

What's the point of this Javascript hacking with suboptimal results?

~~~
huherto
I think Google is actually thinking javascript is going to be the base machine
language of the browser. They seem to be investing a lot of effort on the V8
engine. <http://code.google.com/p/v8/>

~~~
ShabbyDoo
Does V8 compile to a bytecode similar to Java? I know that it does JIT
compilation to native code and then caches it for future use. If it happens to
have a bytecode representation, we could read the Google tealeaves and
conclude that Google sees compiled JavaScript as an ugly steppingstone toward
a binary representation of client-side code.

~~~
andreyf
_Does V8 compile to a bytecode similar to Java?_

AFAIK, not any remotely standardized bytecode, no. Of course, there are _some_
data structures in between the strings of characters and the native code, but
I don't think there's any talk of guaranteeing anything that would warrant
calling them "byte code".

Aside: Lars Bak is the lead developer on V8, and was the lead on HotSpot -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_Bak_(computer_programmer)>

